# Mission visa-exit-visit visa



## vashtu (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am a resident expat. My son's mission visa of 90+90 (renewed once)=180 days is getting over next week and I want to invite him in UAE on visit visa. Got conflicting info fm DNRD. Once they said that he has to exit for 1month before he can come on visit visa and other time they said he can immediately i.e. in a day can come on visit visa. Can any1 guide?

vinay


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

It depends on the passport you have. Eu and USA can leave and come back immediately. South Africa, for example, you need to leave for 1 month before you can return.


----------

